# Maverick, My primary home defense



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

American Bulldog Maverick of Bells 1yo 110lbs

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I love american bulldogs. Not as much as English but I do like them. Very pretty dog.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

We looked a lot at the English's and they have been bred down so much they have huge health problems. Plus I'm a fan of big dogs. Had rottis growing up. He keeps the wife safe and is about as loyal as a dog can be. Anyone considering an American Bulldog let me tell ya if you get one from a good blood line they are great all around dogs.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Very good looking dog. Americans are very faithful.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice dog..


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good looking dog.


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice dog


----------

